# Race Valeting Vs Audi TT Full Correction Detail Swissvax BOS



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

Sorry for the lack of write ups lately folks been so busy over the past few weeks.

I had booked in a dark blue Audi TT, on inspection of the car it was obvious the car suffered some heavy swirling and lots of RDS too, the passenger side suffering from the usual brush scratches and scuffs, the owner also said the car suffered pretty bad holograms/marring in the direct sunlight.

This was the car on arrival:














































No pictures of the wash stage but the wheels were cleaned using AS Smart wheels and a selection of brushes, the tyres and arches were cleaned using g101.

All the shuts were cleaned using g101 and a swissvax style brush.

The lowers were then pre washed using citrus de-greaser and then rinsed, the car was then foamed and left to dwell for 10 mins.

Wash using 2bm and a z sponge and dodo SP, the car was then rolled into the unit to be dried using uber drying towel and megs lt.










Out with the lamps to inspect the paintwork.





































Now onto the clay stage, I used AB fine clay and megs lt as a lube.

Before:










During:










After door and rear wing:










Once all the claying was done the car was rolled outside again as the sun was shining nice and bright to show the true defects:
































































Then run back inside and taped up ready for some paint readings, on avergare they were pretty healthy driverside had been resprayed and was showing 210+ where as the rest of the car was between 90-135 microns on average.




























I then got the makita out and got ready to start polishing, my first combo was megs polishing pad and menz ip 3.02 this did hardly anything so then went for a elitecarcare orange cutting pad again with menz ip, this was working lovely and slowing knocking back the defects, the swirls were mainly removed with the first hit, but the RDS were taking 3 hits to remove 95% of them, only the really deep ones remained.

50/50's













































































































Corrected shots:



















Out in the sun to check my work, all the compounding done and now to be finished down with 3m ultrafina se on a black LC finishing pad.




























Some shots once finishing had be done, thats looks much better now.


















































































The car was then taking back in to have a IPA wipedown, and then to follow was a coat of swissvax BOS this was applied to the whole car inc shuts left to cure for 30 mins then buffed.

Then the arches dressed with smart shine, tyres with megs endurance, wheels sealed with zaino CS, the glass cleaned and sealed again with zaino cs.

The exhausts polished with and sealed with britemax 2 stage polish/sealant, all exterior plastics was dressed with 303 aerospace protectant.

50/50 of grill:



















Finished shots:


























































































































































Time taken was 26hrs.

Finally before:










After:










Owner was over the moon with the car and the first place they took it was Audi to part-ex it in for a a4 cab:doublesho I bet they got a good price trade in though as its very low miles 30k iirc.

All comments welcome thanks for looking
Paul​


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning work Paul


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

very nice work.some one is getting a very clean car and i have 'nt seen many in that colour either


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Very very good! The 50:50s really capture the improvement and the after shots are superb!

Wonder how much extra they got on their trade-in - must have been the salesman's dream - he could sell it on without lifting a finger


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

cheekeemonkey said:


> Very very good! The 50:50s really capture the improvement and the after shots are superb!
> 
> Wonder how much extra they got on their trade-in - must have been the salesman's dream - he could sell it on without lifting a finger


I will give them an email tomorrow and find out, the owner was saying how he doesn't like trading cars in due to being ripped off the majority of the time.

I assured him that even a private sale it would fly out the door at top money and even a trade in price they should get top book price plus abit more IMHO.

Paul


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Excellent correction work, way to get it in the sun to prove the work! Truly awesome Finish!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

stunning work and turnaround. I have a mk1 tt too although in black. and after spending 20+hours on her I got no where near that level of correction, do you think such correction can be achieved with a g220 as I'd love to get mine as near as this one as possible?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Excellent correction there and a lovely finish :thumb:


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

A stunning transformation. Very nice work indeed :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

Eddy said:


> stunning work and turnaround. I have a mk1 tt too although in black. and after spending 20+hours on her I got no where near that level of correction, do you think such correction can be achieved with a g220 as I'd love to get mine as near as this one as possible?


Many thanks for the comment,

You should be able to get a decent level of correction just may take a few more hits with the g220, have you thought about stepping up to the rotary?

Paul


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Nice work Paul:thumb:


----------



## rossi007 (Sep 17, 2008)

great work Paul.... :thumb:


----------



## clcollins (Jul 30, 2007)

Awesome work, a stark turn-around from spiderey hell to liquid beauty :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Race Valeting said:


> Many thanks for the comment,
> 
> You should be able to get a decent level of correction just may take a few more hits with the g220, have you thought about stepping up to the rotary?
> 
> Paul


Thanks for the reply Paul, yeah rotary is on the cards but I have only probably spent 40 hours in total with a g220 so don't wanna jump in at the deep end too soon. maybe a christmas present to myself.

None the less, you done a great job there on some very hard german paint.

Well done


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

top detail


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Very nice :thumb:.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Cracking job Paul, first class finish on what looks like a very inky blue colour now :thumb:

Bet the dealer will 'WANT' to wash it before they sell it on and bugger up all your hard work :lol: - you didn't leave a couple of cards in there by any chance


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

ads2k said:


> Cracking job Paul, first class finish on what looks like a very inky blue colour now :thumb:
> 
> Bet the dealer will 'WANT' to wash it before they sell it on and bugger up all your hard work :lol: - you didn't leave a couple of cards in there by any chance


Thanks Adam:thumb:

Yes as it happens I left a few flyers and cards so hopefully they might take note......

Paul


----------



## adam87 (Dec 11, 2008)

Super 50/50s amazing to see the 'true' blue paint as it should be seen.

Top draw!


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Wow good finish mate, love TT's, you just have to admire them:thumb:


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

that is stunning paul :thumb: 50/50's always show more than you actually see on initial inspection after ths wash and clay. really shows how the paint is robbed of it's natural colour.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2009)

rockape said:


> that is stunning paul :thumb: 50/50's always show more than you actually see on initial inspection after ths wash and clay. really shows how the paint is robbed of it's natural colour.


Thanks :thumb:

Yes its only when you see the 50/50's you realise how bad a cars paintwork really is.

The before and after shot looks a totally different colour


----------



## Typhoon (Nov 1, 2008)

26 hours!

The benefit of a professional workspace...?

Took weeks to finish mine between showers and it rained 4 hours later










Ahhh such is life...:buffer:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

great finish


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

brilliant results :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Tremendous correction and stunning finish! 

Posted a link to this on the TT Forum thinking it would be enjoyed and appreciated but it only got 3 replies!  

Oh well, each to their own, eh!

Great work and thanks for posting. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## sunwing (Aug 1, 2009)

Used to own of these in Moro Blue. They look superb. Great detail.


----------



## shabba (Sep 28, 2008)

wonderful work paul! amazing correction!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow,

The reflections inside are really great.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Perfezione (Nov 23, 2006)

I have to say, that is one of the best turn arounds i have seen on here in a very long time. It looks stunning now. Awesome work mate!


----------



## k6gixer (Nov 15, 2008)

Looks awesome Paul :thumb:


----------

